# 82nd Whats the Good,Bad Or Ugly



## usmcarcher (Aug 4, 2008)

*bowtech 82nd*



bowtard said:


> Seriously looking at the Bowtech 82nd for a new bow could you guys and gals tell what you really think on this speed bow.
> 
> Thanks taking time to help


shot it a few times, currently shoot a 05 allegiance, if 1 were up for a new bow id seriously consider the 82nd or 101,rocket fast, can drop down in poundage and still obtain great speed.i want the monster bow(no cam) as my backup, gonna wait a year to see how that new bow settles out


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

*new bow*

they are a nice bow good speed bad i have a friend that has one not a good hunting bow i think made for 3d the ugly draw cycle that hump on the end wow. fast fast fast.


----------



## Tarbaby (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a 101st and an 82nd. Both are very quick at low poundage. They can be tuned to smooth out the drastic roll over into the valley.

101st. 400 grn arrow #56= 291
82nd 400 grn arrow #55= 299


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

Mine is set @ 59 LBS with a 28 inch draw length
It shoots a 395 gr arrow 268 fps
It will shoot my 345 gr Fatboys 290 fps

I could hunt with it but I usually shoot 3D and 5-spots with it.
:jam:


----------



## BOWTECH-TONY (May 25, 2007)

*101*

Love it!


----------



## ric2003 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Great bow*

I have five friends besides myself that shoot the 82nd. We all have the other bows from Bowtech: such as the Constitutions, Swats, Admirals, and Sentinels. This is what we have found with the 82nd. IT is extremely fast so speed is not an issue - obvious. Once we started getting the poundage above the 60 lb. mark, it does not aim as good as it does at the lower poundages. At the lower poundages, it will just come down and sit. I shoot mine at 50 lbs. and my buddies are a little below and a little higher, but try the lower poundage and see what I say about sitting on the spot. If you wonder which bow we shoot at ASA's and IBO's, it is the 82nd.


----------

